# Where can I find some black lace leggings??



## MelissaAnn (Jul 5, 2010)

I am looking for some black lace leggings sort of like these..

All Over Lace Legging - Teen Clothing by Wet Seal

but I need black! Wet Seal would normally be the first place I would go but the black ones are s/o online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 has anyone seen any like these at another store??

TIA!


----------



## VIC MAC (Jul 5, 2010)

If you have access to H&M, you should be able to get them there


----------



## MelissaAnn (Jul 5, 2010)

I dont


----------



## Junkie (Jul 5, 2010)

Forever 21? American Apparel? Even Sears, Target or JC Penney might have them....Walmart too. A lot of the celebrity collections have great stuff.


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 7, 2010)

Holy Moly Leggings in Black by Tulle - $27.00 : Fashion Leggings at LuLus.com


----------



## NYKEEJAY (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelissaAnn* 

 
_I am looking for some black lace leggings sort of like these..

All Over Lace Legging - Teen Clothing by Wet Seal

but I need black! Wet Seal would normally be the first place I would go but the black ones are s/o online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 has anyone seen any like these at another store??

TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I bought a pair at forever 21 like 3 weeks ago you should try there!!!!


----------



## MelissaAnn (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks! I was thinking of looking there so now I willl!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NYKEEJAY* 

 
_I bought a pair at forever 21 like 3 weeks ago you should try there!!!!_


----------



## christinakate (Jul 14, 2010)

Urban Outfitters, I bought two pairs ! Uhhh i think it was 2 for 25 actually.
They look QUITE similar, but with a tad different pattern.

If your unable to find them there, try H&M or forever 21, probably won't be the same design at other stores, but it may be close enough !


----------

